# Thunderbirds are ...Guernica!



## tb2 (Nov 13, 2006)

OK, a fairly ordinary photograph, but an interesting "art installation" in Blackpool, Lancashire, laying Picasso's "Guernica" over a 50 feet high model of Thunderbird 3! Remember those puppet heroes? It immediately got me thinking about other unlikely pairings.

Tony

For more info go to: http://photoreflect.blogspot.com


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 13, 2006)

I like that


----------



## marapets (Nov 20, 2006)

blackpool is a total dump ive been there a few times and errrrrrrrrr!!


----------

